# اهمية محاسبة النفس (ملف كااامل  )



## tasoni queena (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*كتاب الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

أهمية محاسبة النفس

يحتاج الإنسان كثيراً إلى جلسة مع النفس: 

يجلس إلى نفسه لكى يفحصها ويفتش دواخلها، ويرقب تصرفاتها ويحاسبها حتى يكون في يقظة مستمرة.

وهذه الرقابة الذاتية وملاحظة النفس لازمة لكل إنسان،

مهما علا في حياته الروحية،

ومهما ارتفع في منصبه. 

ولذلك نرى القديس بولس الرسول يكتب إلى تلميذه تيموثاوس الأسقف قائلاً

" لاحظ نفسك والتعليم، وودوام على ذلك. فإنك إن فعلت هذا، تخلص نفسك والذين يسمعونك أيضاً " 
(اتى 4: 16). ​

لذلك فالشيطان يحاول بكل قوة أن يمنع الإنسان الروحى من الجلوس إلى نفسه، وكذلك يمنع الخاطئ.. 

ما أسهل أن يقدم له مشغوليات عديدة جداً، تستغرق كل وقته، وتستحوذ على كل مشاعره بأهمية كل هذه المشغوليات.

وإن كان إنساناً روحياً محباً لملكوت الله، يمكن أن يشغله بالخدمة ومتطلباتها، حتى يجعل الخدمة تشغله، بحيث لا يهدأ ليفكر في أخطائه داخل خدمته. 

مثل ذلك الابن الكبير الذي لم يفرح برجوع أخيه، ولم تتفق مشيئته مع مشيئة الآب. ومع ذلك قال لأبيه 

" ها أنا أخدمك سنين هذا عددها، وقط لم أتجاوز وصيتك. وجدياً لم تعطنى قط لأفرح مع أصدقائى..! " 
(لو 15: 28، 29).​ولا شك أن هذا الابن الخادم طول تلك السنين، لو كان قد جلس إلى نفسه، لوجد أن له أخطاء عديدة وغير لائقة، سواء في التعامل أو أسلوب التخاطب، أو في محبته أو احترامه لأبيه.. 




لذلك ايها الابن المبارك لا تجعل مشغوليات الخدمة تعطلك عن الجلوس إلى نفسك وفحصها ومناسبتها0 

أليس أن الخدمة أحياناً قد تعطلك عن الصلاة وعن القراءة والتأمل؟! 

ألست أحياناً في الخدمة ترفع ذاتك وفكرك أكثر مما يليق، وربما ترتئى فوق ما ينبغى (رو12: 3).

ألست في الخدمة أحياناً قد تقع في الإدانة، وربما في قساوة القلب، باسم الدفاع عن الحق..؟! وغير ذلك كثير..

إجلس إلى نفسك وافحصها، خوفاً من أن تقول 

" لئلا بعدما ما كرزت لآخرين، أصير أنا نفسى مرفوضاً " (1كو 9: 27). ​
أو لئلا تسمع قول الرب لمرثا 

" أنت تهتمين وتضطربين لأجل أمور كثيرة. ولكن الحاجة إلى واحد " (لو 10: 41، 42). ​



أنت محتاج أن تجلس إلى نفسك لتعرف أخطاءك.. 

سواء أخطاء اللسان، أو الفكر، أو الحواس، أو المشاعر القلب، أو أخطاء الجسد.. لتعرف أخطاءك ضد الله وضد الناس،

وأيضاً ضد نفسك.. بل لتدرس طباعك أيضاً الثابتة فيك ن والتى تلبس ثياب الحملان، وتتسمى عندك بأسماء فضائل، وقد تفتخر به!! إجلس يا أخى إلى نفسك، وتذكر قول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: 

أحكم يا أخى على نفسك، قبل أن يحكموا عليك.. 

كتاب الوسائط الروحية
لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
زيزى جاسبرجر​*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا للموضوع الرائع

الكتاب جميل جدا لقداسه البابا


ربنا يحفظه لنا

ويباركك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*- كيف تحاسب نفسك؟


لتكن محاسبتك لنفسك بصراحة وجدية. 


قد يحاول الشيطان أن يتدخل بإحدى طريقتين: 


إما أن يقول لك:

لا تبالغ في حكمك على نفسك، لئلا تقع في عقدة الذنب Sense of guilt. 


أو قد يقول لك:

احترس من أن تقسو على نفسك، لئلا تقع في الكآبة Depression.


وهو ليس مخلصاً في نصائحه، لأنه يريد أن يبعدك عن تبكيتك لنفسك. 

هنا وتذكر قول القديس أنطونيوس الكبير

" إن ذكرنا خطايانا، ينساها لنا الله. وإن نسينا خطايانا، يذكرها لنا الله ".

وتذكر أيضاً قول داود النبي في مزمور التوبة

" خطيتى أمامى في كل حين " (مز 50). 


ذلك لأن الشيطان قد يقول لك:

لماذا تتذكر خطاياك، وهى مغسولة بالدم الكريم؟! 


إنها تظل مغسولة، طالما كنا في حياة التوبة، نادمين على ما فعلناه، وفى انسحاق قلب بسبب خطايانا.

إن داود النبى ظل يبلل فراشه بدموعه بسبب خطيته، حتى بعد أن نال المغفرة. 

وقال له ناثان " الرب نقل عنك خطيئتك. لا تموت " (2صم 12: 13). 

وشاول الطرسوسى بعد أن نال الدعوة الإلهية، وصار رسولاً، وتعب أكثر من جميع الرسل " 1كو15: 10).

قال في انسحاق قلب " لأنى أصغر الرسل. أنا الذي لست أهلاً لأن أدعى رسولاً، لأنى اضطهدت كنيسة الله "! (1كو 15: 9). 

ألم تكن هذه الخطية قد غفرت له، وغسلت بالدم الكريم. ولكنه لا يزال يذكرها ويبكت نفسه عليها. بل أنه يقول في رسالته الأولى إلى تلميذه تيموثاوس " أنا الذي كنت قبلاً مجدفاً ومضطهداً ومفترياً. ولكننى رحمت لأنى فعلت بجهل في عدم إيمان " (1تى 1: 13). وعلى الرغم من أنه فعل ذلك يجهل، وقبل إيمانه، إلا أنه لا يزال يذكر ويبكت نفسه.. 


و أيضاً في محاسبتك لنفسك، احترس من أن تلتمس لنفسك الأعذار والتبريرات.. 


قد تحاسب نفسك وتدرك أخطاءك. وإلى هنا تكون النعمة قد عملت فيك. ثم ياتى الشيطان ليفقدك عمل النعمة، يبعدك في الندم والانسحاق ولوم النفس، فيقدم لك الأعذار والتبريرات، لكى تغطى بها على خطيتك، كما حاول من قبل أبونا آدم وأمنا حواء.. 

احترس من هذه الأعذار التي هى لون زائف من الاشفاق على النفس، بالدفاع عنها ومحاولة تخفيف الذنب فيما إرتكبته. 


فإن كنت تحب نفسك حقاً، لا تشفق عليها بهذا الآشفاق الخاطئ الذي يحرمها من مشاعر التوبة والندم والانسحاق. وهذا لا يفيدها بشئ. بل على العكس قد تعتمد على الأعذار وتستمر في الخطأ. 

اذكر باستمرار قول الرسول

" أنت بلا عذر أيضاً الإنسان " (رو 2: 1). الذي يحاول أن يعذر نفسه في خطاياه، قد يقع في الضمير الواسع، الذي يبلع الجمل (مت 23). 


هوذا نوح البار كان يعيش في جيل فاسد جداً حتى أن الله أغرقه بالطوفان. ومع ذلك حفظ نوح نفسه في الإيمان، ولم يتأثر بالوسط المحيط. ويوسف الصديق كانت الخطية تلح عليه كل يوم، دون أن يطلبها. وعلى الرغم من ذلك قال عبارته الخالدة" كيف اصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ إلى الله؟! " (تك 39: 9). وفى سبيل رفضه للخطية تحمل ما آحتمله من سجن وعار.. 


و دانيال والثلاثة فتية كانوا مهددين بموت خطير، هو بالإلقاء إلى جب الأسود وهم بالإلقاء في أتوب النار. ولكن ذلك التهديد لم يحولهم مطلقاً عن مخافة الله. وهكذا كان كل الشهداء والمعترفين، في كل ما تعرضوا من تعذيب. 


إن الضغط الخارجى، لا يستسلم له سوى الضعف الداخلى. 


بكت نفسك بهذه العبارة. وقل لنفسك:

ينبغى أن أكون قوياً في الداخل، وأنتصر على كل الحروب مهما كانت شديدة. وليبكتك قول بولس الرسول للعبرانيين " لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم، مجاهدين ضد الخطية" (عب 12: 4) 

لذلك إن حاسبت نفسك، ولا تقل كانت الوصية صعبة، لم استطع تنفيذها!! بل تذكر كيف أن ابراهيم أخذ ابنه الوحيد الذي يحبه ليقدمه محرقة (تك 22) 


و إن عذرت نفسك بأن هناك معطلات خارجية عاقتك عن طريق الفضيلة فقل لنفسك: كان ينبغى أن أجاهد لأنتصر، على تلك المعوقات. 



بكت نفسك بهذه العبارة. وقل لنفسك:

ينبغى أن أكون قوياً في الداخل، وأنتصر على كل الحروب مهما كانت شديدة. 

وليبكتك قول بولس الرسول للعبرانيين لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم، مجاهدين ضد الخطية " (عب 12: 4).

لذلك إن حاسبت نفسك، فلا تقل، فلا تقل في سقطاتك " لقد كنت ضعيفاً والخطية أقوى منى. بل أذكر انتصار يوسف الصديق، وبكت به نفسك. ولا تقل كانت الوصية صعبة، لم استطع تنفيذها!! بل تذكر كيف أن ابراهيم أخذ ابنه الوحيد الذي يحبه ليقدمه محرقة (تك 22). 


اذكر قصصاً من الكتاب في الانتصار على العوائق: 


أذكر أصدقاء المفلوج 

الذين لم يجدوا أى منفذ لإدخال صاحبهم إلى الرب، فلم ييأسوا، ونقبوا السقف ودلوه منه (مر 2: 4).

واذكر الاغراءات

التي قدمت لداود لقتل شاول الملك الذي كان يطارده، وكيف قال داود: حاشا لى أن أمد يدى إلى مسيح الرب.. لأنه مسيح الرب هو (1صم 24: 6)..


في محاسبتك لنفسك، اعتبر الاعذار تدليلاً للنفس. 


مثل عذراء النشيد، التي لم تفتح للرب، وقد امتلأ رأسه من الطل، وقصصه من ندى الليل! وقالت " قد خلعت ثوبى فكيف ألبسه. قد غسلت رجلى فكيف أوسخهما ". ولم يقبل الرب عذرها،، بل تحول عنها وعبر. ثم عصرها الندم فقالت بعد ذلك " طلبته فما وجدته. دعوته فما أجابنى " (نش 5: 2-6)..


لا تكن مثل صاحب الوزنة الواحدة، الذي دفن وزنته في الأرض، ووجد لنفسه عذراً فقال لسيده كلاماً شريراً لامه عليه! (مت 25: 24 – 28).. ​ما أكثر الذين أخطأوا وقدموا أعذاراً، كانت كلها غير مقبولة. 


مثل شاول الملك لما أصعد محرقة (1صم 13: 11، 12).

ومثل يونان النبى لما إغتاظ بالصواب حتى الموت (يون 4: 1-13). 

ومثل ايليا في خوفه من ايزابل وهربه منها (1مل 19: 1، 14). ​و مثل هؤلاء من يكسر الصوم. وأن حاسبه ضميره وبكته، يعتذر بضعف صحته.

ومن يكسر وصية العشور. وإن حاسب نفسه، يعتذر بظروفه الماليه، 

وكذلك من لا يفى بالنذر..

إن داود لم يجد لنفسه عذراً، لما " جاء أسد مع دب، واختطف شاه من قطيعه "، بل جرى وراءه، وانقذها من فمه (1صم 17: 34، 35)..​
ولو أن داود قد اعتذر عن إنقاذ الشاه، لوجدنا عذره مقبولاً!! ولكنه لم يفعل. كان ضميره أقوى.. 


ما أكثر الذين يخطئون، فبدلاً من لوم أنفسهم، يلقون اللوم على الكنيسة لكى يعذروا أنفسهم!!


يقولون: 

الكنيسة لم تفتقدنى! أب الاعتراف لم يهتم بى! لم أجد مرشداً يعرفنى الطريق! أين الآباء؟! أين عمل الكهنوت؟! ولا يقول أحد منهم: 

الخطأ كان واضحاً، وضميرى كان يبكتنى، وأنا لم أطع إرشاد ضميرى وتبكيته لى من الداخل..!!


إن أنطونيوس العظيم كان وحده في البرية بلا مرشد. وسار في الطريق السليم، ولم يعتذر بعدم وجود إرشاد.. وكذلك الأنبا بولا السائح وغيرهما من أعاظم القديسين.. 


فى محاسبتك لنفسك، من الأفضل لك أن تديبن نفسك وتبكتها. 


فهذا أنفع لك من تبرير نفسك، وإلقاء التبعة على غيرك..

ما أجمل جواب أب جبل نتريا، لما سأله البابا ثاوفيلس عن أحسن الفضائل التي أتقنوها في حياة الوحدة، فقال:

" صدقنى يا أبى، لا يوجد أفضل من أن يرجع الإنسان بالملامة على نفسه في كل شئ "..


أما العوائق فلا تكون مجالاً للاعتذار، وإنما مجالاً للتدريب على مقاومتها، والصلاة لكى يعطى الرب نعمة للإنتصار عليها.


محاسبة النفس تليها إدانه النفس. يليهما علاج النفس. 


ووضع كل تلك الضعفات مجالاً للتدريبات الروحية، وللجهاد الروحى، والصلاة. وأيضاً لذكرها في الاعتراف، وطلب المشورة الصالحة.. 


و أيضاً لكى تكون تلك الضعفات سبباً في أتضاع النفس،

والبعد عن أفكار المجد الباطل كلما تحارب النفس حينما تعمل خيراً.

وكذلك تكون تلك الضعفات سبباً في الإشفاق على المخطئين بدلاً من إدانتهم. كما قال القديس بولس الرسول " أذكروا المقيدين كأنكم مقيدون معهم، واذكروا المذلين كأنكم أنتم أيضاً في الجسد " (عب 13: 3 9). ​
حاسب نفسك على السلبيات التي تصدر منك، وأيضاً على الفضائل التي تنقصك. وكذلك على توقف نموك، إن كانت روحياتك وصلت إلى وضع معين، ثم توقف نموها.


وهنا تضع أمامك قول القديس بولس الرسول 

" ولكنني أسعى لعلى أدرك.. أنسى ما هو وراء، وامتد إلى ما هو قدام. أسعى نحو الغرض " (فى 3: 12- 14).​
إدرس ما الذي أوقف نموك. أهى أسباب داخلية، أم عوائق خارجية؟ 




*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كتاب الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



متى تكون محاسبة النفس؟



بقى سؤال وهو: متى نحاسب أنفسنا؟ 


البعض يحاسبون أنفسهم في مناسبات: 

في بداية سنة جديدة مثلاً: 

السنة الميلادية أو القبطية أو في بدء سنة من عمرهم. 
والبعض الأفضل يحاسبون أنفسهم قبل كل اعتراف وتناول. وأفضل من هذين النوعين من يحاسبون أنفسهم في آخر كل يوم وافضل من هؤلاء جميعاً من يحاسب نفسه بعد الفعل مباشرة، ويبكت نفسه.. 


أما الوضع الأمثل والأكمل، فهم أن تحاسب نفسك على العمل قبل فعله. 


فقبل أن تنطق كلمة مثلاً، تحاسب نفسك:

هل يليق بى أن أقول هذه الكلمة؟

وماذا سيكون وقعها على الآخرين؟ 

وهل سيفهمها البعض على غير ما أقصده؟

فإن وجدت خطأ تتفاداه قبل وقوعه.


وهكذا في تصرف، وفى كل فكر.. بهذا تسير نحو الكمال.

وليكن الرب معك...

منقوووووووول*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود راااااااااااائع 
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			مجهود راااااااااااائع 
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا ليك كوكو على الرد الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*



قد تحاسب نفسك وتدرك أخطاءك. وإلى هنا تكون النعمة قد عملت فيك. ثم ياتى الشيطان ليفقدك عمل النعمة، يبعدك في الندم والانسحاق ولوم النفس، فيقدم لك الأعذار والتبريرات، لكى تغطى بها على خطيتك، كما حاول من قبل أبونا آدم وأمنا حواء.. 

احترس من هذه الأعذار التي هى لون زائف من الاشفاق على النفس، بالدفاع عنها ومحاولة تخفيف الذنب فيما إرتكبته. 


فإن كنت تحب نفسك حقاً، لا تشفق عليها بهذا الآشفاق الخاطئ الذي يحرمها من مشاعر التوبة والندم والانسحاق. وهذا لا يفيدها بشئ. بل على العكس قد تعتمد على الأعذار وتستمر في الخطأ. 

اذكر باستمرار قول الرسول

" أنت بلا عذر أيضاً الإنسان " (رو 2: 1). الذي يحاول أن يعذر نفسه في خطاياه، قد يقع في الضمير الواسع، الذي يبلع الجمل (مت 23). 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 



وكذلك تكون تلك الضعفات سبباً في الإشفاق على المخطئين بدلاً من إدانتهم. كما قال القديس بولس الرسول " أذكروا المقيدين كأنكم مقيدون معهم، واذكروا المذلين كأنكم أنتم أيضاً في الجسد " (عب 13: 3 9). 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
موضوع هاائل بجد
مرسي ياباشا ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*
تاسوني

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			شكرا للموضوع الرائع

الكتاب جميل جدا لقداسه البابا


ربنا يحفظه لنا

ويباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا ليك يا نهيسى على الرد الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			موضوع هاائل بجد
مرسي ياباشا ربنا يبارك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا يا بنوتة على الرد الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			تاسوني

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا كليمو على الرد الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*" لئلا بعدما ما كرزت لآخرين، أصير أنا نفسى مرفوضاً " (1كو 9: 27). *

*ممتازة يا تاسونى*​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2010)

*



			" لئلا بعدما ما كرزت لآخرين، أصير أنا نفسى مرفوضاً " (1كو 9: 27).
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 


> *ممتازة يا تاسونى*​


 

*شكرا ابن المللك لردك الجميل*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع كتير مهم 
أشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> *موضوع كتير مهم
> أشكرك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *




شكرا ليك جدا ابو تريو

لردك الجميل​


----------



## samirmelio (6 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا ومتكامل

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 فبراير 2012)

Click this bar to view the full image.


----------

